# New car advice???



## houstondriving (Oct 4, 2017)

I have read a million posts that say buying a new car for uber is stupid. I haven’t found a situation that is exaclty like mine though. 

I currently have a 2007 Camry with 181,000 miles on it. It has been well taken care of, and everything works minus a few details. It burns a little extra oil, it shakes a bit when braking from a high speed, but is still in pretty good shape considering its age and the milage. 

I have been using it to uber in the Houston area, and have been able to make over $100 a day, 1-2 days a week. That is only driving 6-8 hours to make that much, those are averages so far. 

I want to get a (new or used) car before the Camry has any major issues. Should I look for a used car, or a cheap new car? I would only Uber to make the payment on the car, perhaps make a little extra to pay the car off faster. I would not drive full time as my only source of income. 

I can definetly see the probelms with buying a car to Uber as your full time job, I’m having trouble seeing how just driving to make my payment would be a disaster?? Thanks


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

houstondriving said:


> I can definetly see the probelms with buying a car to Uber as your full time job, I'm having trouble seeing how just driving to make my payment would be a disaster?? Thanks


Only you can decide this - it all depends on the premium you place on driving a new car.


----------



## houstondriving (Oct 4, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Only you can decide this - it all depends on the premium you place on driving a new car.


I appreciate it. If I was certain the Camry would last another 50k miles I would definetly keep it. I was thinking a used camry or accord with around 50k-75k miles that might be a good option as well.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

houstondriving said:


> I appreciate it. If I was certain the Camry would last another 50k miles I would definetly keep it. I was thinking a used camry or accord with around 50k-75k miles that might be a good option as well.


FWIW, I bought a 2014 Camry with 43k miles on it back in August to Uber with but it's also now my primary car. I love it but it also makes me not want to drive because I don't want miles on it.


----------



## houstondriving (Oct 4, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> FWIW, I bought a 2014 Camry with 43k miles on it back in August to Uber with but it's also now my primary car. I love it but it also makes me not want to drive because I don't want miles on it.


I hear ya. I was thinkjng that I want to avoid a brand new car because of the expense, and I would be really annoyed to have uber passengers in a new car. If it was used I wouldn't mind as much, if that makes sense. I assume I could pay for the entire car with about 1k miles a month, so 60,k miles to pay for the car. Even if it's 75,k miles, I would have a car paid off that's still lower than the 180k I have on my current car. Thanks for the reply


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

houstondriving said:


> I hear ya. I was thinkjng that I want to avoid a brand new car because of the expense, and I would be really annoyed to have uber passengers in a new car. If it was used I wouldn't mind as much, if that makes sense. I assume I could pay for the entire car with about 1k miles a month, so 60,k miles to pay for the car. Even if it's 75,k miles, I would have a car paid off that's still lower than the 180k I have on my current car. Thanks for the reply


Or, you could keep the old Camry and after 60k more miles you'd have a 240k Camry and 30 grand in the bank.

My 2007 Camry has 252,000 on it and it runs great. As above, it depends how much you want that new car, and if it's worth all that money to you. I'd rather have an old car on the drive and the cash in the bank to spend on other toys like boats and motorcycles than a new car on the driveway and no toys. It's a personal choice, though.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Since you asked. Make an effort to drive more and save up the additional earnings. Let those earnings determine your next step with a debt free upgrade. In other words, drive the '07 until it needs that expensive repair that scares you today. Don't do the expensive repair but pay cash for the next car with the earnings from the '07. Thinking that Uber will be there for 60 or 72 months? I wouldn't think that way.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Toyota and Honda are very hard to kill.
I like to drive a car until the wheels fall off, then I buy new wheels.
I hate a car payment. 
That Camry has a lot of miles left in it. 
Drive it. 
That's my advice. 

Wanna buy a new car? 
Sure, go for it.
But keep the Camry as an Uber car.


----------



## houstondriving (Oct 4, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Or, you could keep the old Camry and after 60k more miles you'd have a 240k Camry and 30 grand in the bank.
> 
> My 2007 Camry has 252,000 on it and it runs great. As above, it depends how much you want that new car, and if it's worth all that money to you. I'd rather have an old car on the drive and the cash in the bank to spend on other toys like boats and motorcycles than a new car on the driveway and no toys. It's a personal choice, though.


You havenmt had any major issues with the car? This car has the most miles I have ever had on a car, so I'm getting worried. Perhaps that's stupid, but I would hate to have an expensive repair come up and regret not getting something a little newer. For all the negatives and complaints feom others, I enjoy driving though.



negeorgia said:


> Since you asked. Make an effort to drive more and save up the additional earnings. Let those earnings determine your next step with a debt free upgrade. In other words, drive the '07 until it needs that expensive repair that scares you today. Don't do the expensive repair but pay cash for the next car with the earnings from the '07. Thinking that Uber will be there for 60 or 72 months? I wouldn't think that way.


I'm starting to think that might just be the best route. I would be able to pay for the car if Uber vanished, or if I was banned for some crazy reason though. I feel like uber can be great for a part time gig, but would become a grind if you make your entire living from it.



UberBastid said:


> Toyota and Honda are very hard to kill.
> I like to drive a car until the wheels fall off, then I buy new wheels.
> I hate a car payment.
> That Camry has a lot of miles left in it.
> ...


I'm glad I decided to post about this. Thanks for the info


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Think about it. That car payment is that expense that you fear from an older car repair, stretched out over many and many months. You go from an unknown (when a major repair is needed) to a guaranteed higher monthly outgo. I want money in the bank and maximum miles from paid for stuff.


----------



## houstondriving (Oct 4, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> Think about it. That car payment is that expense that you fear from an older car repair, stretched out over many and many months. You go from an unknown (when a major repair is needed) to a guaranteed higher monthly outgo. I want money in the bank and maximum miles from paid for stuff.


That makes sense. The back seat was hardly ever used, which makes it not look too bad for the riders. Not my biggest concern, but I like to keep it clean at the very least. I realize they order UberX, and not Black lol. Thanks


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> Since you asked. Make an effort to drive more and save up the additional earnings. Let those earnings determine your next step with a debt free upgrade. In other words, drive the '07 until it needs that expensive repair that scares you today. Don't do the expensive repair but pay cash for the next car with the earnings from the '07. Thinking that Uber will be there for 60 or 72 months? I wouldn't think that way.


Good point, the viability of driving Uber could change at any point from right now onwards, with no notice.



houstondriving said:


> You havenmt had any major issues with the car?


I've only owned the car since 220k, but so far so good.


> This car has the most miles I have ever had on a car, so I'm getting worried. Perhaps that's stupid, but I would hate to have an expensive repair come up and regret not getting something a little newer.


Well, there's no free lunch; whatever you do will be a trade-off; risk for reward, or vice versa. You could sell the car now and get 4 grand for it, or risk keeping driving it and having something expensive break and then it wouldn't be worth 4 grand any more. In this respect, a new $30,000 Camry is like insurance - because it's new and a Toyota you're almost guaranteed not to have breakdown repair costs for the first 100,000 miles.

So you pay your money and take your choice - risk your old car blowing up in exchange for not spending $30k on a new one, or spend $30k on a new one which by definition is guaranteed to cost you $30k, but with virtually no breakdown risk. But it's very expensive insurance.

For me, the return of guaranteed reliability is not high enough for the premium of 30 grand, but there's no right answer.



negeorgia said:


> Think about it. That car payment is that expense that you fear from an older car repair, stretched out over many and many months. You go from an unknown (when a major repair is needed) to a guaranteed higher monthly outgo. I want money in the bank and maximum miles from paid for stuff.


We're on the same page. It's about head vs. heart.

The only vehicle I ever bought new was a motorcycle. It made no practical sense to buy it over one that was a couple of years old, but I wanted a motorcycle that nobody else's butt had ever sat on, and I wanted it brand new and perfect. I had the money then, so it was worth it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

houstondriving said:


> I have read a million posts that say buying a new car for uber is stupid. I haven't found a situation that is exaclty like mine though.
> 
> I currently have a 2007 Camry with 181,000 miles on it. It has been well taken care of, and everything works minus a few details. It burns a little extra oil, it shakes a bit when braking from a high speed, but is still in pretty good shape considering its age and the milage.
> 
> ...


2 questions for you..

1. How many years left until you can't use that car to Uber?
2. Have you taken it to a shop to get a once over?

On a Toyota like that, my advice is... If you only have a year or so left before it turns into an uber pumpkin i'd look for a used 2013-2015 Toyota Sienna to uber with.

If you have 3+ years left i'd take it to the shop and i wouldn't be afraid to put a couple thousand into fixing it.

I'd have to look up the requirements for that city to even know if it's worth spending money to keep it going or not.

PS the cab company i drive, >150,000 miles on a car, that's low mileage..

All we use are Toyota Camry's/Sienna's and Some Ford econoline vans. (all three are exceptional high mileage vehicles).
180,000 is nothing on a Camry in a warm weather state.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

For what it's worth, mileage isn't much of a factor as how the car was driven. Highway miles are easier on an engine and transmission than stop and go traffic. Most cars today can reach 200k easily, especially highway miles. Think of it like this... A P71 Crown Vic has a harder life than your Camry does. It starts life off as a police cruiser, so that means tons of hours not logged on the odometer because it's just idling. The car is redlined frequently, hits curbs, goes on dirt and grass frequently, has unruly passengers in the back seat at least 3 times a week and doesn't get much other than oil changes. Then they get sold off to folks that usually make em cabs which in turn means more hours the engine is ran, except this time more in distance than time idling, probably gets curbed frequently, gets loads of people coming in and out, etc. The point being your Camry at worst gets 5 people in it including you, runs for 8 hours a day, and probably gets around 1000 miles a week. It's nothing to what other livery cars go through, not to mention that can companies now use the Camry as their car of choice. They wouldn't use them if they were clunkers like say; a 2006 Chrysler Sebring. 

Just check the oil level weekly, add as necessary and get it checked out once a year. The oil thing is a common Toyota issue. The piston rings are known to go out on them. It wouldn't hurt to check the valve cover gaskets either, those do wear out with time.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

If you're only planning on driving 12-16 hours a week get whatever you're not gonna pile on that many miles in that time . So buy the car you'd buy if you weren't going to do Uber . If you're a part time driver even considering Uber in your buying process is a mistake


----------



## JimGreen (Aug 28, 2017)

houstondriving said:


> I have read a million posts that say buying a new car for uber is stupid. I haven't found a situation that is exaclty like mine though.
> 
> I currently have a 2007 Camry with 181,000 miles on it. It has been well taken care of, and everything works minus a few details. It burns a little extra oil, it shakes a bit when braking from a high speed, but is still in pretty good shape considering its age and the milage.
> 
> ...


I would recommend Chevy Bolt EV, 0 fuel consumption.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

JimGreen said:


> I would recommend Chevy Bolt EV, 0 fuel consumption.


Those are $40k that's a lot of money for UberX with only 230miles of range


----------



## JimGreen (Aug 28, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Those are $40k that's a lot of money for UberX with only 230miles of range


you can rent, no need to buy.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

What's the best to car to buy with 8k budget. Is 2011 Prius with 135k miles viable?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

JimGreen said:


> you can rent, no need to buy.


You mean lease?
What about mileage limits?


----------



## JimGreen (Aug 28, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> You mean lease?
> What about mileage limits?


Maven Gig have no limitation of miles, Bolt EV starting at $229/week.
More details you can visit: https://mavengig.maven.com/us/


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

181,000 miles for a Camry? It's a baby. As for the shaking, check the rotors? You might need to replace them.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

JimGreen said:


> Maven Gig have no limitation of miles, Bolt EV starting at $229/week.
> More details you can visit: https://mavengig.maven.com/us/


Ohh wow what a Great deal $229 a week in two weeks you pay more in rental than I pay for Insurance and Car Payment on a car that qualifies for every level of Uber including UberBlack/SUV . I guess you're saving a lot on gas but you're still paying that much for an UBERX LYFT only and even with no car payment regular platforms are a joke


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> What's the best to car to buy with 8k budget. Is 2011 Prius with 135k miles viable?


Black Mercedes C-Class.
Use it for UberX or Select.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

If it was me, and I had an $8,000 budget and lived in Houston...

I'd buy an older Chrysler Town & Country / Dodge Grand Caravan / Volkswagen Routan for about $5,000-6,000 and run the bejeezus out of it.

My reasoning is --



The Chrysler/Dodge/VW are built on the same platform, and there is a lot of parts interchangeability. That, combined with the fact that they built a boatload of these vehicles, means that any needed repairs shouldn't be too awfully expensive.
Buying one for $5K-$6K leaves you a little bit of a cash reserve for any needed repairs to the minivan (tires), as well as some cash to work on the Camry if need be.
Because they are 7-passenger minivans, you'll be able to run Uber XL - which means you should be able to recoup your investment in the minivan significantly faster than driving Uber X only.
Assuming worst case scenario: You buy the minivan, drive it for a few months before a breakdown requires a repair that exceeds the cost of the vehicle or more than you want to spend on it (mechanically totaled), you should be able to sell it for parts - assuming it is in decent shape - and recoup part of your investment.
I'd drive it exclusively for Uber, and I'd get the minimum liability and uninsured motorist insurance required by law, I wouldn't get comprehensive or collision insurance.

In other words - I'd buy the cheapest minivan available that would let me qualify for XL, I'd drive it for ride share only, and I'd drive it until the wheels fell off.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> If it was me, and I had an $8,000 budget and lived in Houston...
> 
> I'd buy an older Chrysler Town & Country / Dodge Grand Caravan / Volkswagen Routan for about $5,000-6,000 and run the bejeezus out of it.
> 
> ...


Good call you can actually find an XL / Plus eligible vehicle for under $3k the dodge caravans are always for sale for sub $3k with under 150k miles you can find them with over 200k miles for $1700 ... If you're planning on buying an ultra cheapo car you should have some basic mechanic knowledge you'll want to do a fluid and tune up on it and just a general look of all the parts , a lot of them will need shocks which you can get all 4 for $150 install them yourself and be good to go . Just something to think about when going really cheap , always plan on spending $500-$1000 extra on any used car sub $5k if you buy one an everything is great then that's just a bonus


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

XPG said:


> What's the best to car to buy with 8k budget. Is 2011 Prius with 135k miles viable?


2010 lincoln navigator, assuming that gets you bonus classes (premier/select) on lyft or uber in your area

Or the Mercedes van, forget its name


----------



## Phil805 (Oct 15, 2015)

Have a Uber car and your new car. 

If you really want the peace of mind of that new ride no one said you had to get rid of the old camry. Now any and all costs to this car are 100% business expense. Every mile on the car driving is $ in your pocket. 

Squeeze all the equity you can out of the old car and when it finally has that huge expensive repair get rid of it and you still have your nice car with low miles.

Uber doesn't pay enough to buy a new car and use it for this, its not the monthly payments but the depreciation all those Uber miles does to it. Its the hidden costs that get you.


----------



## dzLAudi (Oct 23, 2017)

Do not buy a new car. Stick with used is run your camera to the ground


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

houstondriving said:


> I have read a million posts that say buying a new car for uber is stupid. I haven't found a situation that is exaclty like mine though.
> 
> I currently have a 2007 Camry with 181,000 miles on it. It has been well taken care of, and everything works minus a few details. It burns a little extra oil, it shakes a bit when braking from a high speed, but is still in pretty good shape considering its age and the milage.
> 
> ...


DO NOT FORGET TO GET YOUR UBER DISCOUNT ON A NEW CAR.

IT CAN BE FROM $1,500.00 to $6,000.00 depending on what type of car you buy !


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Like someone else said, have your rotors checked. Hard to tell at lower speeds, more noticeable braking at higher speeds. Most shops check for free with Oil changes. 

Also make sure wheels are balanced if Rotors are good.


----------



## Mp2013 (Mar 6, 2017)

houstondriving said:


> I have read a million posts that say buying a new car for uber is stupid. I haven't found a situation that is exaclty like mine though.
> 
> I currently have a 2007 Camry with 181,000 miles on it. It has been well taken care of, and everything works minus a few details. It burns a little extra oil, it shakes a bit when braking from a high speed, but is still in pretty good shape considering its age and the milage.
> 
> ...


 I purchased a 2015 focus to replace my 2005 Altima with 205xxx on the odometer. Remember, you aren't buying the car just to Uber. It will be your daily as well. Definitely go used. Each manufacturer has different warranties so look for a used car with reasonable mileage that has some warranty left. Powertrain at the least. I love my focus, and highley recommend.



XPG said:


> What's the best to car to buy with 8k budget. Is 2011 Prius with 135k miles viable?


You can get a nice Chevy Cruze, Ford focus, Mazda 3 for that $. I don't know much about hybrid repair costs, but alot of 4cylinders get great gas mileage.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Priuses are probably the most reliable vehicle you can get for rideshare.


----------

